#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Джонанг >  > > >  >  >  06.05.12г. в 13-00 Олег Филиппов прочтёт лекцию (Жентонг) в Джонанг.

## Kirill M

"Тема - Четвёртая глава. Описание восьми видов сознания.
В главе излагаются различные виды сознания согласно представлениям воззрения жентонг, включая сознания органов чувств, алая-виджняну и пр. Также там даются описания различных видов сознания на основании примером, содержимого и пр.." Семинар пройдёт по тексту Таранатхи “Детальное разъяснение великой мадхьямаки обширнейшей высшей Колесницы”. (Жентонг)


Ведущий семинара - Олег Филлипов принял Прибежище в 1991. В 1995-1998 годах обучался в Институте Кармапы в Элисте, где и был один учебный год одним из переводчиков. Обучался у кхенпо Карма Чочога, Цультрим кхенпо Тхарчина, кхенпо Церинг Самдруб. Во время обучения получил обширные разъяснения по тексту Драгоценное украшение освобождения (Гампопа), краткие разъяснения по тексту Сокровищница верного познания Сакья Пандиты (Цема), Украшение срединного пути Шантаракшиты, краткое разъяснение трудов Асанги-Майтрейи. Участвовал в переводах различных текстов школ Сакья, Карма Кагью. После обучения занимался переводами для Карма Кагью, Бон, Джонанг, Дрикунг Кагью, центров Ньингма. Получал различные передачи от Карма Пунцог Ринпоче, Пема Дордже Ринпоче, Чокьи ньима Ринпоче, ламы Йонтена Гиалцо и других. В настоящее время занимается переводами различных текстов для центра Джонанг и текстов, которые спрашивают частные лица.


Начало в 13-00, просьба не опаздывать.

Подношение за лекцию: 200р.

г. Москва, Окружной проезд 16, комн. 113. м. Партизанская.

www.jonangpa.ru

www.dharmalib.ru

----------

Пема Дролкар (04.05.2012)

----------


## Джыш

Так это лекция или семинар?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Так это лекция или семинар?


А вам хочется попридираться к терминам?

----------

